# 13 Coins Gym Bangkok Review



## miko (May 23, 2010)

Thought i would drop by and give you all my review of the 13 coins gym in bangkok. Hope it will help anyone who'd like to know more about the gym, or anyone who has been thinking about going.

You can find it at http://www.muaythaitrainingcamps.com/13-coins-gym-review/

Please, if you have any questions about the gym, or can give me advice on improving the review, feel free to comment at the bottom of the reviews page.

Hope it helps

Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (May 23, 2010)

Can you give any advice on travelling to Bangkok with the situation being what it is at the moment? The British Government is saying don't go at all which seems a shame if the situation isn't too bad as far as using MT gyms is concerned.


----------



## miko (May 25, 2010)

While i was there the situation wasn't as bad as portrayed by the media.
I know that the day i left that things started to get really heated.
But right now im not too up to date. I do know that 13 Coins is fine and they have lifted the curfew in Bangkok.
So if you are planning to go there and train at 13 coins and just hang around that area, it should be safe.
I can ask a friend who is there at the moment how it is and get back to you.


----------



## Harald (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for an absolute kick *** review. I've decided to go there next time I'm in Bangkok (later this year). Haven't trained Muay Thai in Thailand since the nineties, and your write up really fired me up to do it again. Great stuff.


----------



## miko (May 26, 2010)

Keep up to date with the website by subscribing to the RSS feed where it says enter email on the top right. This way everytime i update the website you'll be sent an email. I have a review of Ingram Gym coming up on the site soon and even more on thier way.
Currently have a writer on the ground in Bangkok to help create content, review gym's and give everyone more info on living and training in Thailand.


----------



## miko (May 27, 2010)

Have a new overview of Ingram Gym Bangkok at http://www.muaythaitrainingcamps.com/ingram-gym-bangkok/ for anyone interested


----------



## EMT (Apr 10, 2018)

I wrote a review of the best Muay Thai gyms in Bangkok in 2018. Take a look if you're planning to visit Bangkok and looking for a local gym.

7 best Muay Thai gyms in Bangkok


----------

